# Forum > Social Media > Facebook Accounts And Services > [Selling] Telegram accounts

## artem0000007

*Unused accounts only in one hands format Tdata / Json+sessin.
*RUS/ARABIC/EUROPE/USA/IRAN/INDIA/MIX GEO 

Contact us here:
TG: Telegram: Contact @Tele_accss @Tele_garant)
Whatsapp: +4915788833663
Viber: +4915788833663


Payment Methods
Crypto, Paypal or Credit Card.*

----------

